# simply humbled system



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

Never thought of posting my gear,after seeing all the great systems already posted.But i thought i would anyways.System is in my family room and used by all.I've been lucky enough to upgrade a few things over the last year.
Sony kdl40s2000
Marantz sr8002
system Audio speakers,sa1750(main)sa720av(ctr)sa505(sur).
martin logan grotto
Lexicon rt10
Toshiba A1
Eastern Electrc Minimax
DirectTv HD DVR
PureAV pf60
Mits vcr
Sony tape(dual)


----------

